# 2 Modems destroyed by Thunderstorm. How do i protect myself ??



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 20, 2016)

Past few weeks have been a nightmare in the north east region. With earthquakes and continuous thunderstorms, its a nightmare for anyone who are reliant on computers. As i mentioned in the topic, we have already lost 2  ADSL modems (and one cordless telephone) in the past 2 weeks. One cant really prepare for it. I live in the north east where its perpetual monsoon with cloudy skies 24/7 . We never know when lightning will strike...

We are planning to get our 3rd modem cuz we cant live without internet...but im  afraid the 3rd one will also go kaput. I checked around amazon and it seems these telephone line lightning protector things are like 2000 bucks and above and are only 1 time use, as in, it will protect me from one lightning strike before it needs to be replaced.

Isnt there a better more economical way to protect my phone line?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 20, 2016)

OFF TOPIC

I just browsed about the 7 sister north eastern states of India and learned a lot about your regions, culture, climate, road links etc. Wow I will definitely visit all the 7 sister states in the near future.

The only way you can protect your Modems or any other computer equipment is by connecting them to APC 1.1KVA UPS backside surge protectors outlets. I recently had a lightning strike near my house but my APC UPS saved my PC & Wifi Modem from getting burned buddy.

I am using APC for the past 16 years since 2000 and never had any bad experience with APC.


----------



## Minion (Apr 20, 2016)

Unplug modem while not using it.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 25, 2016)

Hmm, my motherboard's Ethernet port, along with the router died due to thunderstorm few weeks back, awful and annoying experience that is. I now simply disconnect the RJ45 if I am home and see the glimpse of cloud even. But we don't stay at home when this bloody things happen do we?
Plugging to UPS probably is the best option, or a friend of mine said to use those MCB switches or something, those which automatically fall down upon a surge or something.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 4, 2016)

Is there a cheap UPS which can protect my phone line?


----------



## saswat23 (May 5, 2016)

You need something like this: Ultimate Series 8-Socket Surge Protecto
Comes with Connected Equipment Guarantee, so incase any of your devices gets damages even after being connected to this Surge Protector, Belkin will handle the cost of repairs/replacement of your device.


----------

